

Ask HN: What's the microservice you wish were built/easy to use, but isn't yet? - iseff


======
atomical
I have been wondering if there is an application framework to manage
microservices. I'm thinking of something that would deal with routing,
collection of performance metrics, errors, and monitoring of resource usage. I
know Netflix has released software that addresses some of these needs.

~~~
chuhnk
I'm working on something that falls into that category at the moment. Micro is
a microservices toolkit written in Go that starts with a focus on development.
It provides a library for discovery, client/server, routing, etc and also
includes an API, CLI and Sidecar for integration of non Go apps. Future goals
are to address more feature rich discovery, routing, monitoring, config and a
lot more. I previously worked on the platform team at Hailo where we built a
microservices platform with 200 services in production.

[https://github.com/myodc/micro](https://github.com/myodc/micro)

Let me know your thoughts.

------
chuhnk
Personally I think we need a foundation of reusable microservices that anyone
can then build on top of.

